# Exo Terra 90 x 45 x 60 vivarium



## X~Paige~X (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi! Does any one know were i could by the new largest Exo Terra Vivarium? The one that measures 90 X 45X 60cm.I live in North East England and all the pet shops i visited online and in person dont seem to stock it. If anyone has it or knows were to find it I would be very greatfull. And if it isnt out in England yet does anyone know when it will be coming out?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it will be released here in the summer. It's definitely not available yet unless you are getting it direct from the states I think.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope,placed a hagen order today-still not in stock.


----------



## X~Paige~X (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thanx for the infomation Ill try again in the summer!*


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

i spoke to an exo terra saleswoman from hagen and nope, not till summer


----------



## X~Paige~X (Feb 20, 2008)

*Does anyone have an idea how much it will be when it comes out?*


----------



## kittysyl (Oct 11, 2008)

*exo terra 90 x 45 x 60*

I was in pets r wright yesterday and they have this one on offer at £139.90 but he was willing to reduce down to £130 so it may be worth asking. The pets shop is near filey on the coast road to Scarborough. Hope that helps
kitty


----------



## mikey1771 (Feb 20, 2008)

i have deffinatly seen it in paws for thought (leeds). i think it was a little bit more than what u have seen it for. 130 is cheap


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

they have them in a pet shop in Hull already


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

We have them and the new Exo Terra stands in Stock @Cyber in Gateshead.


Chris


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Cupar garden centre in Fife. I got a barnd spanker this week for £138.50 inc delivery. It took 2 days to get to me and arrived on a pallet all in one piece.


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

i belive i can get them from my freind in the shop.

i swear there on his list...

will have to find a priceon them


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

and [email protected] in your has them


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

I've seen those in Cold Blooded, those 3 footers are stunning. great viv for display purposes.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

sory to hijack but does anyone know how these handle humidity? got 2 baby emps and need to keep humidity high


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

if you want to keep humidity in the trick is to cover mesh top with something like fitted sheets of ... whatever


----------

